
How Japan handles long shopping lines - jamesjyu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2012/11/23/time-lapse-video-how-japan-handles-long-shopping-lines/
======
kapilkaisare
I don't get it.

Is that entire square a cashier's area? How do they get through so many
people? How are all those people able to walk away at once?

